# Sweeps



## BoxedIn (Mar 29, 2022)

Heard someone mention sweeps might be going away later this year, or at least part of it like recyclable stuff. Anyone heard any rumors on that?


----------



## InboundDCguy (Mar 30, 2022)

I haven’t heard anything. It would be nice if the stores at least took back salvage though. Everything else is probably more efficient as is.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Mar 30, 2022)

DC probably doesn't want us to sending   back the excessive freight that they sent to us


----------



## RWTM (May 7, 2022)

I had to SWEEPS the Depal floor with a dust mop that had a broken stick because someone ran it over with power equipment. Looked like the hunchback of Notre Dame performing basic housekeeping tasks. Now my back hurts!!!!


----------



## Dcnewb4now (May 7, 2022)

RWTM said:


> I had to SWEEPS the Depal floor with a dust mop that had a broken stick because someone ran it over with power equipment. Looked like the hunchback of Notre Dame performing basic housekeeping tasks. Now my back hurts!!!!


Hopefully you reported or it’s a term. Been nice knowing you.


----------



## RWTM (May 7, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Hopefully you reported or it’s a term. Been nice knowing you.


Nah I stretched. Lolz sarcasm. You should see the unfit people we have working at my DC. I’m mint condition baby. I’m not trying to get Worker’s Comp or none of that. I’m trying to get a promotion and catapult my career.


----------



## RWTM (May 7, 2022)

Aye what handbook are you reading? The updated copy is on workday check it out you’re supposed to have acknowledged it already but it’s probably a missed task ™️
@Dcnewb4now


----------



## RWTM (May 7, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Hopefully you reported or it’s a term. Been nice knowing you.


™️


----------



## Dcnewb4now (May 7, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Aye what handbook are you reading? The updated copy is on workday check it out you’re supposed to have acknowledged it already but it’s probably a missed task ™️
> @Dcnewb4now


Om’s typically get those knocked out quick so they don’t get chewed out…


----------



## RWTM (May 7, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Om’s typically get those knocked out quick so they don’t get chewed out…


Ya mine isn’t acknowledged and it’s over due. I need to be on the clock to do it. Glad I’m not an OM. Left Depal in mint condition tho I was on Cages p 3. Not breakpack I covered break pack p1 and p2.


----------

